# Close Combat Suicide Bomber Tau!!!



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

The title may seem a little odd, but it's true!

Shas'o Commander

Vectored Retro Thrusters
Airbusting Fragementation Projector
Stimulant Injectors
Failsafe Detonator
Flamer

134pts

So this guy has ws4, a4 (5 on charge) and feel no pain. He has a grenade launcher and a flamer for when he deep strikes behind the enemy lines. 

Oh, and when he loses combat and falls back, HE BLOWS UP. :biggrin:
Instead of running away, a large blast is placed over his head, and anyone hit takes a s9 hit (the guy is removed as a casualty!)

Bad at Close Combat my ass!


I will convert him with a Katana in his left hand, the AFP on his right hand, and some explosives mounted on his back. I will paint the sept markings on his helm red even though he is tau sept, to represent his hot bloodedness (he is part viorlan?)


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

1. It's a str 8 hit, not str 9. Also, enemies will still get their saves.
2.If this guy is going to be suicidal, make him cheaper, maybe downgrade him to shas'el, the 3+ armour and 4++ FNP should keep him just alive enough to fall back and go boom

This guy looks good, but he'd only really be good against lightly armoured guys or necrons (to ignore their WBB), and there's the chance he will pass his LD to stay in combat and die next round. He could work, but have a back up plan just in case.

Edit: Also, you're right, Fire Caste from Vior'la are hot-blooded.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

It's a weaker one-shot vindicator? Neat.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> It's a weaker one-shot vindicator? Neat.


Its also the only good shooter in the army and a HQ slot, great waste of talent there:laugh:

Try this for shits and giggles against a friend once perhaps if you aint playing with open lists. Other then that never try it. It wont work out the way you want it to :wink:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

It's mainly just to have a bit of fun against my nid loving friend- He should be able to take down way over his points before he goes boom. Defenitely not for real games!

And also, he is cheap compared to the rest of my commanders (fireknife FTW)


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Ive tried this before (with the cheapest suit i could roll out) against guardies and it worked REALLY well. Defo a time and a place for this load out imo


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

alasdair said:


> And also, he is cheap compared to the rest of my commanders (fireknife FTW)


If you're spending more than ~110 points on your commander, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## DAMIAN_102 (Sep 24, 2007)

i always give my commander the cyclic ion blaster. particularly with the shas'o bs of 5 and it being an assault 5 weapon thats alot of hits from one guy even with its relatively low (strength 3) hits its 6s to wound being ap1 rule make it well worth the points. i put the failsafe on a shas'vre single battlesuit team as one of my elite choices. 35 points basic with a flamer and a burst cannon with a sheidl generator and hard wired multi-tracker with the failsafe makes 87 points total. hope that helps


----------

